# Goodbye Super Six



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just heard from a dealer that the Super Six is no more for 2014. There will be a lower level Evo that comes in around $2100. It will reportedly be about 50 grams heavier than the base Evo Red frame from this year. There is also finally supposed to be internal cable routing on some Evo's, but not the lowest level. Excited to see what what Cannondale brins to the table this year.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

That is too bad to hear but it was bound to happen eventually. SuperSix was a nice bike. But all good things eventually come to an end.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

'Tis true….no more plain Super Six. 

The lower end Super Six EVO's are just as affordable and the paint schemes are so much better this year!!


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

In that case, I'm keeping my six in its pristine condition!... Lol

Sorry, can't promise such things.... It was meant to be ridden, and ridden hard, so, it will continue to bring an evil grin every time I throw a leg over it. 
I will say that eventually I may get a newer iteration of what Cannondale offers.... but, in due time. 
It may be a farewell for 2014, but, existing models will continue to bring joy to their riders.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

My 2011 Hi-Mod Super Six was sent to Cannondale today for possible replacement due to a hairline crack on the top tube. Hopefully they don't hassle me with the warranty replacement (this is my second cracked SuperSix- this is the replacement for a crack near the seat post). I hope to get another Hi-Mod Supersix because the bike is a dream.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

bmwk100 said:


> My 2011 Hi-Mod Super Six was sent to Cannondale today for possible replacement due to a hairline crack on the top tube. Hopefully they don't hassle me with the warranty replacement (this is my second cracked SuperSix- this is the replacement for a crack near the seat post). I hope to get another Hi-Mod Supersix because the bike is a dream.


It will be interesting to see if they even have any SS Hi Mods anymore. I am sure they are pushing to get the 2014s out on the manufacturing and inventory end.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> It will be interesting to see if they even have any SS Hi Mods anymore. I am sure they are pushing to get the 2014s out on the manufacturing and inventory end.


My LBS hinted that they may not have any Supersix Hi-Mods left. Have my fingers crossed for a nice upgrade.


----------

